# Opinion on Double T saddles?



## lexxhorse

I've read a lot of things saying they're crappy quality, but I've read quite a few saying they're good saddles. Of course not as good as a $2000 one, but that's obvious -you get what you pay for. :wink:

I've got my eye on this saddle if anyone knows anything about this particular one. 15" Double T Barrel Saddle With Silver Laced Rawhide Cantle & Zebra Print
So what are your guys' experience with them?


----------



## Adam

You DO get what you pay for.... That being said, a friend has a similar barrel double t out in my tack room that gets used fairly regularly and it has yet to fly apart


----------



## lexxhorse

Haha, well how does your friend like it? 
I have a feeling I shouldn't get one..


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Double T's are worth the money if you have limited funds. My BO deals them, so I look at them every day. The leather is a bit thinner than in a name brand saddle, but that is to be expected. The silver is cheap, but if you take care of it, it will last. They are built fairly well, though not as heavy as a Billy Cook per say. For the money, they are great saddles, but you have to take care of it. Don't throw it around or keep it in the hayloft for two years and expect it to last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I do want to add that I would not buy a TT online, as they can be inconsistent, but if you find one by a dealer or tack store, then you can male your own decision. I am buying one for myself as soon as my BO findse one that doesn't have zebra or ostrich seats lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam

My friend seems to like it just fine, however I believe it may be a barrel saddle that has never seen a barrel, so to say....


----------



## Saddlebag

As I mentioned more than once, if the saddle retails for less than $400, then it wholesaled for around a hundred. Even the wholesaler makes money so think of what kind of saddle costs only $40 to make. I can't even begin to buy a side of good leather for that, never mind the other side plus all the hardware and tree that goes in to making a saddle. What is the tree made of? That is the big question. I've seen them made of wood that was full of worm/insect holes, hundreds of holes. How strong is that? Or hollow fiberglass? May as well be full or worm holes as it's not strong either.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

The TT are wholesale for around 200-250 for the full size ones. They retail from 250 to 450. You do get what you pay for, but they are decent using saddles, for the most part. I would not show in one, but for everyday use them are fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosHuman

We have one in the barn. I don't like it as much as our wintecs, but it is cute, and moderately comfortable. I will say that it has taken FOREVER to break in! We are still in the process, and we have had it for close to a year.


----------



## Casey02

My freind had one, cheap saddles. She sold that quicky


----------



## SouthernTrails

.
Double T Saddles a nice looking, that is where they get you.

Problem is I have never seen two of the same model that fit the same, very inconsistent.

If 350.00 is your budget, do your Horse a favor and try to find a good used American Made Saddle, it will pay off in the end.


.


----------



## iridehorses

If you can't make it well, make it pretty. People will buy it because it is pretty and it is cheap. As SouthernTrails said, your money is better spent on a good used American made saddle - and I'll add: that can be resold when you are ready to move up, for what you paid for it.

That saddle, used, is worth ~$125.00 if you are lucky.


----------



## Tennessee

Like others have previously stated, you get what you pay for. In my opinion, you are much better off looking for a used saddle of a more popular, reputable brand. I know a girl who bought a Double T and one of the screws actually went through the bottom of the saddle...needless to say, her horse took her for a rodeo. They look just as cheap in person as they do online.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I agree with others. Had a student get one a few years ago, came with a horse they bought. I rode it once and that was one time too many. 

I very much agree with Kevin. Look for a used, well made saddle in your price range. I picked up an old, used Cook for a friend last year for $300 and it was in great shape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracercjr

I actually have owned a Double TT saddle, (I am selling it right now because I have switched colors. It was pink and I'm green now) They are good quality and especially good if you are starting out and have a smaller price range than lets say a Billy Cook or Charmayne James saddle. I have owned it for a year now and it still looks brand new. I wouldn't buy it online, I wouldn't buy any saddle online because you need to see how well it fits and if it meets your satisfaction. I did enjoy my Double TT saddle, and I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a saddle in that price range!  The only thing that I would be careful with would be to oil it and and condition it before you ride in it, just to protect it from any damage that could happen to it. Good Luck!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I used to have 2....

Just terrible saddles with poor quality. The leather was basically play-dough compared to my Billy Royals.

I had these two....

16" Double T Dark Oil Top Grain Seat Saddle

and

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Double T Texas Showman Show Saddle Set

I did not like them, the leather was just crap and the silver was tin.


----------



## Poseidon

I bought one at an auction a couple years ago and hated it. 

If you want a saddle in that price range, look for used. If you're willing to spend a bit more, try Corriente. They're made in New Mexico and I bought my barrel saddle that was made to my order for $560. I have heard nothing but good things about them and I love my saddle. Smrobs on here is also very fond of them.


----------



## iridehorses

You can't beat Corriente for the price point. It is a well made saddle that is surprisingly underpriced but extremely well made. I had one a few years ago and the only reason I sold it (for nearly what I paid for it) was that it didn't fit the horse I just got and I felt it was time to have a custom saddle made. If not for that, I would still have it.


----------



## shawn

I have 2 double t saddles and a circle s saddle I ride in everyday and I like them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BLINGCOWGIRL

*Love Double T saddles*

I have a Double T barrel saddle and it is comfy and works great :lol: I have no problems with mine at all it is well put together and the leather is good quality for the price of them they are a great saddle no complaints


----------



## Docorena

I actually bought one through eBay about 8 years ago, so it has to be older than that, also think its older because it is quite plain compared to a lot of their saddles I find online now. Oddly enough, I am going to have to say it has been one of the most comparable to my other bigger brand name barrel saddles. It is in fact, much much closer to the newer Pozzis and Double J in weight (nice and light while still being solid) and shape and has treated us very very well, running hard on many different shaped horses since I bought it. Only downside is I have to powder it once a year to keep away the squeaks! I am running in it in my photo just a month ago. And I've only had to oil that sucker 3 times even getting West-Coast rained on! I love it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Folks got lucky on the good ones. Generally speaking, they are indeed trash. Every one of them I've had to resell had terrible, cardboard feeling leather that would curl up if you looked at it wrong, just wouldn't 'take' oil like it should (they always seemed perpetually dry - just couldn't oil them enough), the horns would pop loose with very little effort/stress on them.


----------



## starbuster

I have no firsthand experience with them, but I've heard nothing but bad things, including trees breaking with minimal use. I'd personally pass.


----------

